# Shakira looking red hot wearing a pink bikini top with a matching skirt during a photo shoot in Ibiza 22.07.2010 x 107 Update 2



## Q (23 Juli 2010)

​

thx HB


----------



## Punisher (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Shakira looking red hot wearing a pink bikini top with a matching skirt during a photo shoot in Ibiza 22.07.2010 x 13*

Die Frau ist so geil :thx:


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Shakira looking red hot wearing a pink bikini top with a matching skirt during a photo shoot in Ibiza 22.07.2010 x 13*


----------



## Thunderhawk (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Shakira looking red hot wearing a pink bikini top with a matching skirt during a photo shoot in Ibiza 22.07.2010 x 13*

:thx: für Shakira.


----------



## Mike150486 (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Shakira looking red hot wearing a pink bikini top with a matching skirt during a photo shoot in Ibiza 22.07.2010 x 13*

Danke für die durchtrainierte Shakira


----------



## Mandalorianer (23 Juli 2010)

*Shakira looking red hot wearing a pink bikini top with a matching skirt during a photo shoot in Ibiza 22.07.2010 x 42 Update*

:WOW: :drip:




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​

THX to The Elder


----------



## Mike150486 (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Shakira looking red hot wearing a pink bikini top with a matching skirt during a photo shoot in Ibiza 22.07.2010 x 55 Update*

Da hat Shakira aber ganz schön an Muskeln zugelegt, danke für das tolle Update


----------



## Q (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Shakira looking red hot wearing a pink bikini top with a matching skirt during a photo shoot in Ibiza 22.07.2010 x 55 Update*

:drip: Danke Gollum für das Bett im Kornfeld


----------



## Mandalorianer (24 Juli 2010)

*Shakira looking red hot wearing a pink bikini top with a matching skirt during a photo shoot in Ibiza 22.07.2010 x 52 Update 2*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​

THX to 123mike


----------



## Mike150486 (24 Juli 2010)

Sooo viele tolle Bilder + Updates... und vor allem das sexy-knackige-Outfit, das sprengt jeden Thread :crazy::drip:


----------



## korat (18 Okt. 2010)

Es gibt sehr schöne Frauen...Shakira ist besonders schön ! Dane für die Bilder !


----------



## thedamnman (19 Okt. 2010)

:drip::thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2010)

Die Frau ist der Oberhammer :thx: euch für Shakira


----------



## tjorvi (19 Okt. 2010)

Ich liebe diese Frau:thx:


----------



## MetalFan (2 Juli 2012)

Sehr sehenswert!


----------

